
The State of Growth Marketing Report 2019: why companies adopt growth marketing - evilksandr
https://growthmarketingstage.com/the-state-of-growth-marketing-2019
======
evilksandr
Those guys got featured on ProductHunt their report.

What is inside the ebook?

1\. Growth Marketing adoption. 2\. Investment into Growth Marketing. 3\.
Growth Marketing execution. 4\. The effectivness of the Growth Marketing.

Based on the responses of almost 300 marketers from product, e-commerce,
retail and other industries.

